# Rice Crispy Treats w/ Toasted Marshmallows



## mneeley490 (Aug 22, 2014)

Thought I was being really clever with this take on rice crispy treats, but it turns out it's been done before. Oh, well. They _are_  good!

They toast up fast over the charcoal chimney. What you don't see in the pic however, is the bamboo skewer burning in  half, and the molten marshmallows landing on my hand! Oww!













DSCF0391.JPG



__ mneeley490
__ Aug 22, 2014






After you toast the marshmallows, just proceed with the recipe as normal.













DSCF0393.JPG



__ mneeley490
__ Aug 22, 2014


















DSCF0394.JPG



__ mneeley490
__ Aug 22, 2014


















DSCF0395.JPG



__ mneeley490
__ Aug 22, 2014






They were worth the burnt hand.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 22, 2014)

Man, them look awesome & tasty !  Thumbs Up  Sorry to hear of your burnt hand though.... That sucks!  Get well soon !


----------

